# yellowing



## gibster (Aug 18, 2005)

My plants are about 1 month into budding and there hudge but the shade leaves are turing yellow a buddy of mine told me to pour orange juice over the roots I was woundering if this a good thing to do or will my little girl die if anybody knows about this please let me know.THANKS


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 18, 2005)

The leaves will start to yellow as the plant buds. They will keep geting yellow as the buds mature. It's just the plant using up the food inside the leaves that it has stored up throughout it's life. Do not pour orange juice on your plant. I dont know what all that acidity would do to a plant. Probably kill it.


----------



## gibster (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks i think i'm going to drink my juice.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

Orange Juice, that's a new one.
I'll have to add that to my list.
So far I've seen people recommend:
Baby formula, milk, anti-depressents, metal shavings, tranquilizers, kool-aid, Coke, beer, and menstrual blood.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 19, 2005)

Metal shavings ? *** ?


----------



## skunk (Aug 19, 2005)

hey ganja does any of that stuff work like milk .?


----------



## joe blow (Aug 20, 2005)

Ive used grape juice and/or fruit punch for 2 weeks and then straight water for the last week. Seems to add a fuity flavor to the herb.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Ganja .. One guy was recommending Synthetic Motor Oil.

LMAO


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 24, 2005)

joe blow said:
			
		

> Ive used grape juice and/or fruit punch for 2 weeks and then straight water for the last week. Seems to add a fuity flavor to the herb.


 
Ah the power of imagination.
It don't work like that joe.
If it did, my pot--and all organically grown fruit & produce--would taste like animal shit.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 24, 2005)

but ahhh

my friend told me to put a orange slice under the seed when first planting it, and it will turn out to be orange buds, that seems reasonable but very doubtful


----------



## smokeit (Sep 1, 2005)

what is reasonable about that? 

food doesnt change human genetics why would it change aplants genetics?

a popular one seems to be bong water y i have no idea


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 1, 2005)

hahaaa


----------



## BluntmanRI (Aug 22, 2006)

well the grape juice and fruit punch both have hige sugre content. so it might work like a carbo load or sweet....not as well mind you but thats the only one in this thred that seems to make sence


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Mar 9, 2009)

obviously these humans never heard of jack in the beanstalk......


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 10, 2009)

This thread is about 4 years old...You do realize that right?


----------

